# hanna andersson changes



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I am not sure if this is really an activism issue but I don't know where else to put it.

Hanna Andersson has changed the look and feel of their sleepwear to comply with federal regulations about sleepwear. They have made them slimmer and thinner fabric. I hate them. I loved the old ones. So, I wrote to them and asked them to change back and just not call it sleep wear. My dh sleeps in his undies so who cares! I just want the soft, thick long johns back.

Anyway, they wrote back and said my feedback will be heard and that if they get enough requests, they will consider changing back!

So, go to their website and write to customer service. Maybe they will change back.


----------



## Luckiestgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

I agree with you about the change, but I was under the impression that they were forced to change by federal regulators (and, I suspect, competitors who were sorry to see Hanna cut into their market share by offering a totally unique pajama). Anyone know more about this?

Also, I've already told Hanna that I dislike how they've increased sourcing to China. (Almost all of their sweaters are now made there.)


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm going to write too - I just ordered dd some long johns/sleep wear from there and I thought they were thinner and tighter fitting... I thought maybe I had just ordered a different type. I really hope they change back, the thicker ones were much softer and roomier - dd doesn't like the new kind at all


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

I only buy their sleepwear second hand, so I haven't noticed a difference yet, but I was wondering if the quality would change since they got bought out a few months ago. I guess now I know the answer.


----------



## Panthira (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysonb* 
I only buy their sleepwear second hand, so I haven't noticed a difference yet, but I was wondering if the quality would change since they got bought out a few months ago. I guess now I know the answer.

Do you know who bought them out?


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I just sent them off an email. I've been meaning to to do that anyway. I adore the old style long johns and was slightly dissappointed by the ones my kids got for Christmas from their grandparents. The new ones are style nice Hanna quality, but they are definitely much thinner and a tighter fit. The whole reason I've always love Hannas is how long they fit! Luckily my kids are long and thin so they can still wear them. I sized up one size and then rolled up the cuffs twice and they are working. Still not the same as the old style which I would love to see return, even under a different name.


----------



## MommyTo3 (Aug 11, 2003)

I noticed as soon as the new catalog came out. They called it "snug as a bug" fit. I immediately called and asked if they were forced to comply with the sleepwear regulations, and the rep told me that they made the change voluntarily! I am selling my last three pairs of my old style looser long johns on eBay (two pairs of used 110s and one pair of new-with-tags 120). After that I will never be able to buy any more. I guess I should have saved those for my grandkids! I can't believe they did this!


----------

